# Can a man have too many jigs???????



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am in the process of building a chest of drawers for SWMBO....

I have finished the dust frames and put dadoes and rebates into the side of the ply.

Then I decided that Ply was a poor choice so went out and bought some Jarah veneered MDF.

I also decied that I wanted to make my mistakes on the jigs and not on the chest of drawers

As I want to make sure the dadoes and rebates were "spot on", I decided to make 2 new jigs.

One was a 'housing' jig inspired by Ron Fox in the UK


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*part deux*

The other was a variable spacing dadoe jg I have seen many times on Youtube and the 'net.

The first two pictures are of the jig being used before I finished it....

Both Jigs were great exercises in ways to use the router hand held.....:dance3:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The only time you have too many jigs is when you run out of room to store them. Mine hang from hooks in my shop ceiling. The shorter jigs hang over the work and walk areas while the longer jigs are located over machines or near the walls. I have so many that I've begun to run out of hanging space and I've started to write on the lesser used ones to help me remember what they are for. I'm 5' 10" tall and don't have any problem with them overhead, but significantly taller friends tend to complain when they visit. 

Charley


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Can a man have too many jigs? No! Although in my game jigs are often made as one-offs to be used and discarded at the end of a job (don't think I'll ever have a need for that 4715mm radius curve template again.....)

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that you'll know what Bj's answer to that question will be James! It's looking good, but that Bunnings plywood, owch!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" Bunnings plywood " = ?????

=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, Bunnings is a supplier in Oz and the veneered MDF is $$$.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks good James....keep the photos coming.............AL


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

No way, I have some jigs that I may never ever use again, but they are running around in my sheds I still see them time to time


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

For me, space will be a concern as well. I only have a few so far, and not much room for many more. I did spend this weekend doing some fall cleaning. Also bought a small shed, (more like a locker) to move a few more things out of my shop and give me more room for scrap lumber that I've aquired from my neighbors house raising and improvements. Pretty much everything in my shop is to do with woodworking. With the exception of two containers. One with electrical stuff and one with plumming. Everything else in there is woodworking.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> BJ, Bunnings is a supplier in Oz and the veneered MDF is $$$.


Sorry to disappoint Harry and yourself, Mike

The ply was from "Mr Ply&Wood', a specialist supplier in Sydney.
But I agree with Harry "owch"

The 4 x8 sheet of 17mm veneered MDF was $A163. so you can see why I don't want to waste any.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You will never have to many! The project dictates the need for a jig At that cost, I would not throw it away! It will,may, might be needed again. Or, a newer project could use the jig again, some day.


----------



## The Bench Dawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Some jigs I use once and then recycle them, others I keep just in case. It's fun when fellow woodworkers stop buy and ask about the jigs and what they are used for. 
Keith


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> " Bunnings plywood " = ?????
> 
> =======


Over the years Bob I've had to sort through full stacks of plywood at Bunnings stores in an effort to find even one half decent sheet. I'm envious when I see American members using perfect plywood. There is a timber firm not far from here that used to sell quality plywood but when asked recently why they stopped, the answer was they couldn't compete with Bunnings prices.
The first of the new MASTERS home improvement stores is about to open in the east, it's an amalgamation of our Woolworths and your Lowes so it should be very interesting.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Harry: If You can all support the place that sells the plywood, and run Bunnings out. It's the only way to recoup the good stuff.! It is the only way that the People can have the power!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I very rarely build furniture, but rather build prototypes of inventions. To me, routers are extremely versatile for a wide variety of wood and plastic work. I use some jigs so often that I have jigs that help me to make other jigs, but around here we call them fixtures; as "jigs" are for fishing! Just joking - call them whatever works for you. I use square-drive screws on most of mine because they often are "one of a kind" and useful for only one project and then become firewood after the SD Screws are removed for reuse. *OPG3*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The guy from whom I bought the veneered MDF used to be a "Mr Ply&Wood" franchise.

He claims he has gone independent as the ply supplied via Mr P&W was inferior quality (s%#&). - the previous lot was from Brazil.

He also has available Baltic Birch ply, but needs to get that from another wholesaler - I did not ask the price on that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Over the years Bob I've had to sort through full stacks of plywood at Bunnings stores in an effort to find even one half decent sheet. I'm envious when I see American members using perfect plywood. There is a timber firm not far from here that used to sell quality plywood but when asked recently why they stopped, the answer was they couldn't compete with Bunnings prices.
> The first of the new MASTERS home improvement stores is about to open in the east, it's an amalgamation of our Woolworths and your Lowes so it should be very interesting.


My brother-in-law came over today with a piece of wood that he wanted me to reduce in thickness. he had just paid $10.00 for it at Bunning's and assured me that it was the best piece in the rack! Roll on the competition.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> My brother-in-law came over today with a piece of wood that he wanted me to reduce in thickness. he had just paid $10.00 for it at Bunning's and assured me that it was the best piece in the rack! Roll on the competition.


Harry, that is why go to Trend Timbers if I want to buy anything apart from shop grade ply or 19mm pine.

But do you really believe the new competition is going to sell better quality timber.

I fear they will just jump on the same level as Bunnings. I hope I am wrong

Trend Timbers » Front Page


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Too many jigs? Probably not.
Routers, drills and saws do very little on their own; jigs/fixtures are critical.
Saved the ancestors of this 3rd generation fence for lesser duties.
Always upgrading. Often I find the setup time with the new jig saves all the time I spent to create the bugger.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quillman said:


> Too many jigs? Probably not.
> Routers, drills and saws do very little on their own; jigs/fixtures are critical.
> Saved the ancestors of this 3rd generation fence for lesser duties.
> Always upgrading. Often I find the setup time with the new jig saves all the time I spent to create the bugger.


Hi Pat,

I am in awe of the jigs you have created, especially the mortise/tenon jig . 

I also appreciate the simple philosophy that seems to make some tasks very easy for the complete amateur.

If I have a wet Saturday/Sunday, I always drag out your DVD and watch one more time...

I will soon be like a movie fanatic and be able to quote every line.....:lol: :lol: :lol:

PS. How is your work shop companion, "Chewie"?????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, that is why go to Trend Timbers if I want to buy anything apart from shop grade ply or 19mm pine.
> 
> But do you really believe the new competition is going to sell better quality timber.
> 
> ...


Oddly James, when TV went around the store a couple of days before the first branch opened in Victoria, I saw no sign of timber, translation: lumber! Otherwise the store was a real eye opener. I hope that Lowes have some real input.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Oddly James, when TV went around the store a couple of days before the first branch opened in Victoria, I saw no sign of timber, translation: lumber! Otherwise the store was a real eye opener. I hope that Lowes have some real input.


I was hoping they would sell decent 'contractor' type table saws to replace the GMC saw. But now I am saving for the trip any new equipment is out of the question....LOL:cray:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The best advice that I can give you James is to spend the money on tools and buy a few DVD's of tours around America, this way a visit which quickly becomes but a memory is replaced by watching the DVD's as often as you like in the comfort of your lounge room and the tools will last you for ever! PLEASE don't tell Maree that it was I who suggested it!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"PS. How is your work shop companion, "Chewie"?????"

Lost my pet several years ago, companion x 17 years.
Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The best advice that I can give you James is to spend the money on tools and buy a few DVD's of tours around America, this way a visit which quickly becomes but a memory is replaced by watching the DVD's as often as you like in the comfort of your lounge room and the tools will last you for ever! PLEASE don't tell Maree that it was I who suggested it!



ha ha ha,,,,,,,,,,

I just had to tell Maree - I think the trip is still on - :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Quillman said:


> "PS. How is your work shop companion, "Chewie"?????"
> 
> Lost my pet several years ago, companion x 17 years.
> Thank you for your kind comments.



I am very sorry to hear that, Pat.

I also know what it is like to lose pets ( a cat and a dog) who have been members of the family for 18+yrs.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish there was an easy way for us to make .pdf's or some kind of easy download of picture packages so we could keep these on file. I haven't figured out how to tag a post to save if there is one.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*in my own backyard { i wish } well close enough*



jw2170 said:


> Harry, that is why go to Trend Timbers if I want to buy anything apart from shop grade ply or 19mm pine.
> 
> But do you really believe the new competition is going to sell better quality timber.
> 
> ...


Wow didn't realise this joint TREND TIMBERS is so close i thought they were a cabinet shop. Thanks John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Peter. I go all the way from Liverpool area for all my hardwoods.


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

James, Liverpool is my old stomping ground. My family still live in the area.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, Peter. I go all the way from Liverpool area for all my hardwoods.


 Hi James , I'm in South Windsor a stones throw away almost literally. need to get over there this weekend and browse i'm after some hardwood for a resto i'm doing on a hallway stand and mirror which was handmade with ornate carvings 
many many years ago, . Picked it up at the Windsor Junkyard " The Trains " as we call it 

The centre platform piece with the holes to store your umbrellas and canes is just about cactus trying to glue and repair to keep the original . if i can figue out how to tranfer pics from my EYEPAD to my PC then onto here i'll post


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HawaiiBob said:


> James, Liverpool is my old stomping ground. My family still live in the area.


We are almost neighbors, then, Bob.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> The only time you have too many jigs is when you run out of room to store them. Mine hang from hooks in my shop ceiling. The shorter jigs hang over the work and walk areas while the longer jigs are located over machines or near the walls. I have so many that I've begun to run out of hanging space and I've started to write on the lesser used ones to help me remember what they are for. I'm 5' 10" tall and don't have any problem with them overhead, but significantly taller friends tend to complain when they visit.
> 
> Charley


Hi, how about a picture.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Old memories....*



harrysin said:


> The best advice that I can give you James is to spend the money on tools and buy a few DVD's of tours around America, this way a visit which quickly becomes but a memory is replaced by watching the DVD's as often as you like in the comfort of your lounge room and the tools will last you for ever! PLEASE don't tell Maree that it was I who suggested it!


Hi Harry,

But WHAT memories.. and I would not have met some of our interesting members such as Glenmore, Jack, Mike and BJ....

Those guys, you could not find in a DVD. :dance3:


----------

